# Plant Bulbs



## ike229 (Jan 12, 2004)

I have gone through 2 packages of plants bulbs purchases at Wal-Mart, and none of them have grown. Has anyone else attempted growing their own plants from bulbs and succeeded? Or are these things just a gimmick.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You cannot expect growing plants with only a plant bulb.You have to add specific nutrients for the plants,CO2 and note that the most of the plants that we have in our aquariums in the nature are *not* submerged.


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

my gf had them grow in her turtle tank. i tried them in my P tank and well the crayfish ate them.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Give them a few weeks, i have had a 50% sucess rate with them.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I use them all the time. The ones they sell at Walmart are plants that do live submerged in water so that really isn't the issue. They tend to be outrageously old, so you really only do get a 50% success rate for a package. Just drop them in the tank and don't burry them. Just let them sit on the bottom the tank, and you must have a decently strong light for them to start budding. In addition, if your water is really soft, then you will have issues causing them to grow without adding extra nutrients into the water. Usually it will tank 2 weeks to see something. But if the bulbs are duds, you can mail them back to the company for a full refund or exchange.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Like everyone said,50% grow,this is a bulb from wallmart,Aponogeton Crispus i was told,low light,no co2,nothing,grows like a weed,and it is planted


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

out of those bulbs all the luck i had was getting some roots and once in a while a small shoot but for the most part IMO they are crap


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I tried them but i planted them in the gravel. I didnt see anything. I havent had any success.


----------

